# ANYONE FROM KITCHENER ONTARIO???



## Jen61

Would like to hear from anyone who lives in or around Kitchener Canada.


----------



## Evita

hey there...I'm from toronto...but I lived in Waterloo for the last 5 years....just graduated from Waterloo...how are you doing?


----------



## Jen61

Well, not so great which is why I am registered on this site. IBS is controlling my life at the moment. How about you? You live in Waterloo now? Do you know of any support groups for IBS in this area?


----------



## 21880

I'm in Kingston, which isn't exactly close, but the same province.


----------



## 22058

Hi Jen, I am in Guelph which is very close to you. My email is ashley_0713###yahoo.com Hope to hear from you.


----------



## 18749

Hi, just saw these posts and am happy to see there are other people in the same area and roughly the same age group with IBS. I'm in Mississauga and work in Toronto. Like Jen, my life is also being severely controlled by IBS right now. Hope you are all doing a little better!Julie


----------



## 22247

Hi,my name is Paula from Burlington and it is kind of comforting to know that I can talk to others who are suffering and maybe compare notes on what works. Just read that milk helps some people but also heard that it bothers others. Right now I have a lot of fear that it may be other things besides ibs since it is so close in symptons to other diseases.


----------



## 18749

Hi Paula! Believe me, it's very comforting to meet all these people suffering from the same thing. I've had IBS for about 9 years, and no one really gets it if they don't have it. It can begin to make you feel quite isolated.Try not to worry about what it might be ... if it is IBS worrying will only make it worse. Has your doctor done any tests to rule out other health problems?


----------



## 20333

> quote:Originally posted by Jen61:Would like to hear from anyone who lives in or around Kitchener Canada.


i live in kitchener, how are you??? e-mail me on tornsoul666###hotmail.com


----------



## polarpro

This site is far too confuing for me but what I am looking for is a support group - in person or on-line - in the Kitchener area, with whom I can exchange experiences and acquire information about remedies etc. I have been battling IBS now for almost six months. Typical story. I had the raft of tests and everything came up negative so I landed up in that box called "IBS". Pills from the doctor advertised the same side effects as were the symptoms I am trying to treat. Looks to me like diet is the way to go but that is such a chore. I run a business (probably part of the reason I have IBS - stress) and don't have time to sit on the computer or in the kitchen planning diet strategies. Seems like I want a lot but I was fine and should be able to be fine again. If you have any information that might help, I'd sure appreciate seeing it. Put me down as pained and impatient. Thank you.


----------



## Scdhealing

If anyone would like a support partner in the Waterloo region, I live in Kitchener, Ontario.


----------



## JTWinterz

Hi Kitchener and area people, I am from Kitchener as well.

I just joined and I wrote my first blog called "No More Suffering Finally!" Because as we all know people who have not experienced what we have do not get it. They often assume if we aren't falling down on our knees or on our death bed, because most signs are invisible therefore there isn't anything really wrong with us. Apparently we are expected to shove our doctor's report in their face and even then they have difficulty believing or understanding.

Without a support group/for which I am iffy about because I am a pro-active person of action I was left to my own devices and my blog says it all, it has been a rough road until recently for which I can shout from the roof tops no more IBS! After having it for more than 40 years! So read it and seriously consider it! It can change your life for the better if you are so inclined. Suffering is so unnecessary, it costs money, it costs precious time, and living life in a bigger and better way is really our right just like anyone else!

Make 2013 your best life ever! Much love and respect to all of you and your suffering. JTW, email at [email protected]


----------

